# Moving in 5 weeks!



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, not sure if anyone is able to advise but thought i'd give it a go!

Im a 22 female from the UK moving over to Dubai in around 5 weeks to live with, and work for my older brother...

Is it wise to stock up on things such as cosmetics, toiletries & clothing before i come over or is all of this easier/cheaper to buy when i arrive?

Also, my brother is a good 20 years older than me so im assuming i wont want to hang out with him all the time! Are there very many girls my age living there?

In terms of TV, books, magazines etc - how easy are they to get? well, ones that a 22 girl would be interested in!

Thanks in advance for your help!

I am very excited about my new life!!!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

al22 said:


> Hi, not sure if anyone is able to advise but thought i'd give it a go!
> 
> Im a 22 female from the UK moving over to Dubai in around 5 weeks to live with, and work for my older brother...
> 
> ...


Hi there 

Would definitely stock up on costmetics, toiletries and clothing before you arrive. 
The same high street stores as in the UK charge at least double here for clothes. I recently bought a handbag in River Island UK and same bag here is twice the UK price. Would say the same for costmetics and toiletries.

TV easy to get - Showtime (Dubai version of Sky) has quite a lot of BBC stuff. Books, magazines etc., easily available but again very expensive.

Wouldn't think you would have too many problems finding people around your own age to hang out with here.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

*hi*

i wil b moving in 3 weeks....cn v b frnds?


----------



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> Hi there
> 
> Would definitely stock up on costmetics, toiletries and clothing before you arrive.
> The same high street stores as in the UK charge at least double here for clothes. I recently bought a handbag in River Island UK and same bag here is twice the UK price. Would say the same for costmetics and toiletries.
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I will definately stock up beforehand! 

Do you know what the situation is with mobile phones? Is it just better to skype/email my friends & family rather than get a mobile to call/text them?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



al22 said:


> Hi, not sure if anyone is able to advise but thought i'd give it a go!
> 
> Im a 22 female from the UK moving over to Dubai in around 5 weeks to live with, and work for my older brother...
> 
> ...


Hey al22,
i dont know about if its wise to stock up on cosmetics and toiletries but finding good friends isnt a big problem in Dubai you would meet plenty of cool people.. i moved here from UK London few months back, seems like UK is slowly shifting to Dubai  if you need any help feel free to msg me.


----------



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> Hey al22,
> i dont know about if its wise to stock up on cosmetics and toiletries but finding good friends isnt a big problem in Dubai you would meet plenty of cool people.. i moved here from UK London few months back, seems like UK is slowly shifting to Dubai  if you need any help feel free to msg me.


Hi - thanks! how have you found it over there so far? anything i should know?!

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

al22 said:


> Hi - thanks! how have you found it over there so far? anything i should know?!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amy


Best advice - all that glitters is NOT gold.....


----------



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Best advice - all that glitters is NOT gold.....


Thanks but I should think anyone with at least half a brain already knows that.

Please do not post if you are not trying to help. That comment was really pointless.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

al22 said:


> Thanks but I should think anyone with at least half a brain already knows that.
> 
> Please do not post if you are not trying to help. That comment was really pointless.



Sadly, it seems that many people who move out here do not have a half a brain! AndyC has been here for a number of years, so his comments are very valid. Dubai is not always what it seems, says another long term resident. :nod:

I would say NOT to bring out toiletries or cosmetics. They are heavy and will take up a good deal of your baggage allowance. You will be able to find the same or similar products out here and there isn't much price difference on general brands of these items. If you want to buy UK high street clothing brands then they are more expensive here. Remember that you should dress more modestly, especially in malls or on the streets

Imported magazines are expensive, but you will find local versions of some of them at good prices.

Dubai can be a fun place to live, but unlike anywhere, it isn't perfect. 

-


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey! Good question to ask! I'm moving out in 3 weeks and was wondering the same thing!


----------



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Sadly, it seems that many people who move out here do not have a half a brain! AndyC has been here for a number of years, so his comments are very valid. Dubai is not always what it seems, says another long term resident. :nod:
> 
> I would say NOT to bring out toiletries or cosmetics. They are heavy and will take up a good deal of your baggage allowance. You will be able to find the same or similar products out here and there isn't much price difference on general brands of these items. If you want to buy UK high street clothing brands then they are more expensive here. Remember that you should dress more modestly, especially in malls or on the streets
> 
> ...


Thanx!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

andy was giving good advice!


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hey!!*

Hey hun!

Got your PM but for some reason i cant seem to write back! Are you on MSN? PM your email address and i'll add you!

Holly x


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



hol2412 said:


> Hey hun!
> 
> Got your PM but for some reason i cant seem to write back! Are you on MSN? PM your email address and i'll add you!
> 
> Holly x



so who is still up for the meet up on thursday in irish village?


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> so who is still up for the meet up on thursday in irish village?


Awww wish i could! I dont get there till the 17th July! Would be great if something else could be organised then. Will be daunting not knowing anyone!!!


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



hol2412 said:


> Awww wish i could! I dont get there till the 17th July! Would be great if something else could be organised then. Will be daunting not knowing anyone!!!


hey dont worry as i was explaining to AL22 yesterday its pretty easy to make friends here as everyone seems to be new here , i am sure when you come down we will organise something again.. what are you gona be doing in Dubai ?


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> hey dont worry as i was explaining to AL22 yesterday its pretty easy to make friends here as everyone seems to be new here , i am sure when you come down we will organise something again.. what are you gona be doing in Dubai ?


Think i'm talking to you on 2 different threads! im going to be working for an offshore investment company. One of my dads friends referred me as he works for the same company in Abu Dhabi


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

I will agree with Elphaba and AndyC....I've lived here for 27 years and it really is not what it seems to be.bout your question on cosmitics and toiletries you can find good branded and cheap stuff over here and there is no need to stock up from th uk same goes for shopping you could pick up your favourites to help you survie till you actually manage you way round the city and get to know where to find a good bargain.oh yea and about friends you might wanna be picky on that too, there are a lot of people who will want to be your friend but many for all the wrong reasons...if you have any question I would be happy to answer them for you but in mean while I hope you have preparin for you move and best of luck =)


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Londonguyzee! I'm still in for thursday, how many ppl have you rounded up so far? Or does it look like its. Just you and me?


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

thursday what time?????


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

someone should make a new thread about meeting because i have seen it discussed in a few different threads


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

For all those wanting to go out on Thursday nite i've started a new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/24468-thursday-nite-out-irish-village.html


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jander13 said:


> someone should make a new thread about meeting because i have seen it discussed in a few different threads


There have been numerous threads about people wanting to meet others. Too many in fact, so I have been merging them to keep the board tidier.

This is supposed to be an information board, not a dating agency! 

Have fun at your meet ups, just take care when appropriate. 

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> There have been numerous threads about people wanting to meet others. Too many in fact, so I have been merging them to keep the board tidier.
> 
> This is supposed to be an information board, not a dating agency!
> 
> Have fun at your meet ups, just take care when appropriate.


yeah people have been very social these past few days, maybe it is because the weather is great


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

jander13 said:


> yeah people have been very social these past few days, maybe it is because the weather is great


HA! Yeah right!!! (no offence) =)


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Just correcting my own lousy typing!


lol for a moment i wondered what possibly could have gotten edited!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jander13 said:


> lol for a moment i wondered what possibly could have gotten edited!


Occasionally I have dyslexic fingers! 

-


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi I've just read your question and strangely I asked the same question on another forum-didnt get much response though (think it's read mainly by men). Was told to stock up on hair gel (not that I use it, but you never know)! I'm coming to Dubai in 8 weeks. Friends have said that I should buy lots of the cheap clothes from Primark and Matalan as there are no shops like that in Dubai. I'm still wondering though about cosmetics etc. Are the Aussie hair range easy to come by and is it expensive? How about make up (Max factor etc)? Thanks


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

rjs80 said:


> Hi I've just read your question and strangely I asked the same question on another forum-didnt get much response though (think it's read mainly by men). Was told to stock up on hair gel (not that I use it, but you never know)! I'm coming to Dubai in 8 weeks. Friends have said that I should buy lots of the cheap clothes from Primark and Matalan as there are no shops like that in Dubai. I'm still wondering though about cosmetics etc. Are the Aussie hair range easy to come by and is it expensive? How about make up (Max factor etc)? Thanks


Yes Primark and Matalan are good budget shops, i shop there whislt im in London, some cheap good quality clothes.. You won't need to stock on hair gel pleany of brands avaliable here .. im not sure about the aussie Hair range but there is a Max Factor here and prices shouldnt be that different.. =)
p.s. i only know this coz a lot of female friends like to drag me shopping with them so that i can drive them(they like using me =.( ...)


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey hun...

i'm moving from uk too this summer hopefully in a monnth or so...

where abouts in uk you from i'm from london....female...my name is isabella....25 years old...

well i am stocking up on all my cosmetics i have worked in the cosmetic industry so i know that the uae have completely different colours and shades when it comes to makeup...

books and magazines are very easy to get there...most uk stuff u can get there!

hey dont worry i have been to dubai quite a few times and there lots of people from london to make friends with....

let me know ur email....

wud be nice to meet up when i get there...














al22 said:


> Hi, not sure if anyone is able to advise but thought i'd give it a go!
> 
> Im a 22 female from the UK moving over to Dubai in around 5 weeks to live with, and work for my older brother...
> 
> ...


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hey*



isabellaRose said:


> hey hun...
> 
> i'm moving from uk too this summer hopefully in a monnth or so...
> 
> ...


Hey isabella,
nice to know people from UK at still moving to Dubai as there was a point when we were all thinking of going back to UK ... well would be nice to have you around, i moved here from London few months back, if you need any help give me a shout... tc


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey that was a quick response.... nice to know ur from london too...

so how are you finding it in dubai? when did u move? what do u do out there?

i cant wait to move will be a nice change from uk...

what are the best places for accomodation??

isabella 




londonguyzee said:


> Hey isabella,
> nice to know people from UK at still moving to Dubai as there was a point when we were all thinking of going back to UK ... well would be nice to have you around, i moved here from London few months back, if you need any help give me a shout... tc


----------

